# What supplements to use?



## Wildc4747

Hi all. 

I was wondering what sort of supplements, if any, you use when feeding raw food (based on the 80/10/10 methods) 

I'm new to raw feeding, and any info would be greatly appreciated! 

Thank you.


----------



## naturalfeddogs

As long as you are feeding variety, there is no need. Raw/meat/bones supply all the nutrients they need. With that said, however, fish oil may be needed. If you are able to feed wild caught oily type fish(not from the pacific), or grass only fed meats you won't need it. Otherwise add an omega 3 supplement two or three times a week. 

Here is a list of all the different nutrients found in different proteins. If it comes out small try to enlarge it. I can't get it to post any larger.


----------



## OldGnarlHead

Yup, we don't use any supplements here. Most deficiencies don't even start to become a problem for a long time, too, so as long as you vary proteins, as Jenny said, there's not even a need to supplement.


----------



## 34153

Useful sheet - thanks for posting it.


----------

